# I'm Back! In Michigan..



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Long story short -

Sold my FL house with St Aug which ya'll can see in my signature - and purchased a home near Saginaw Michigan for a really good deal.

Kinda downgraded, moved to a very small town and settled down, got engaged and am raising two young kiddos.

Obviously here in Michigan there's a winter (which I'm not used to) and snow, so I didn't have much time to do a lot of "lawn" related work or work related to the outdoors, since we moved in, in October, got settled in, and snow hit.

HOWEVER, from all the knowledge I've gained from here, the yard is BACK in order. Well, kinda. It's a mess of different grasses, some Fescue, some KBG, maybe some Rye (not sure) and a few weeds - which we all know, and if you've followed my previous journal, I'm good at taking care of.

Temps finally hit around low 50's - soil temp, so did my first round of pre-e, and post-e two days ago.

HUGE change from when we purchased the home, and we still have lots of projects to do this year to keep us both busy.

Enough chatter, onto A LOT of pictures. Sit tight! 

*October 2019
*


*March 2020
*



*April 1st 2020*


*April 6th (birthday mow)
*




*May 1st (got a reel mower!!)
*


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Today


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Still haven't had temps hit 70, once.

Bouncing between low 60's for highs and upper 40's for low. This week mid 50's, upper 30's.

I think for what it is, at this time of the year, it looks great. Sure it could use a complete renovation - such as leveling, a few "over" seeds, and a little more work, but it looks good now, and can't wait to see what the rest of the year brings us!

Take care, and thank ya'll for viewing my adventure. 

-Nick


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice transformation! :thumbsup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome back fellow Michigander. I'm jealous your so close to the best walleye fishing on the planet.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Wolverine I'm curious where the best walleye fishing is that you speak of. Care to share?!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> @Wolverine I'm curious where the best walleye fishing is that you speak of. Care to share?!


My town has one of, maybe the largest Walleye festivals every year. It got cancelled this year, for obvious reasons, but I've heard it's huge.

And I live in the town where it's held. Freeland MI


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Welcome back fellow Michigander. I'm jealous your so close to the best walleye fishing on the planet.


Thanks 

I'm a Floridian born and bred. My parents are from Wisconsin and I have family roots in the northern Midwest area - so I wanted to go back to where my family's history started.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@iFisch3224 Thanks for the walleye tip! Glad you're back where the family is from!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty cool to see how a bit of paint, mulch and some flowers make a big difference.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

g-man said:


> Pretty cool to see how a bit of paint, mulch and some flowers make a big difference.


Yep. Back deck needs staining next - but temps aren't getting above 55 all week, and the stain says nighttime lows shouldn't be below 50 for "curing" so that's on the back burner.





Trim some tree/bushes on the side of the house and fix the chain link fence and replace exterior lighting is next up on my project list.

House needed a little exterior TLC. Thankfully the interior is less than 5 years old so not much to do on the inside.

Glad to see you @g-man


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Got a few folks from the Saginaw area on here. Surprising.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tadow781 said:


> Got a few folks from the Saginaw area on here. Surprising.


Interesting! Would be neat to see other local lawns too! I could use all the help I can - coming from FL and St Aug lol

Nick


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I hear that Florida weather is overrated..... LOL !
Great job on the deck and landscaping, the lawn looks great.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yea! Cool season! Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks! We are still a ways away, but definitely a big difference from when we moved in, to now. Which really has only been about 3 months - "snow" is forecasted at the tail end of the week - again. :evil:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> @Wolverine I'm curious where the best walleye fishing is that you speak of. Care to share?!


Saginaw bay and river. Look it up.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey I'm in shields (48609), welcome to the area!


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

I recognize that backyard! Former shields resident....


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Tadow781 said:


> I recognize that backyard! Former shields resident....


Haha Really, have you been in my backyard before?


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Another fellow former Freeland guy, now a member of the 48609 group! Trying to Reno a giant yard!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome to Michigan! I'm not from here originally either, but I've made it home, as well. Absolutely beautiful up your way. Congrats!


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Anybody noticing fungus among us? I had my yard looking black in spots a few days ago, and I applied a second round of spectracide herbicide with crabgrass. Well, the next day all the black and really fine bladed grass started turning yellow and dying. Thought maybe it was just how dry things have been. But now walking around and noticing it's only on the fine blades grasses, I am thinking it might be a fungus?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Possibly looks like it to me - but my experience comes from battling St Aug fungus which is a little different then cool season fungus. But I'm going to be paying attention to the threads closely, and going to be putting down an application of Scotts Disease Ex tomorrow (before another big rain storm on Sunday).

Had A TON of rain yesterday/early this morning, and another 1.25" in the works for Sunday. No other rain scheduled afterwords, but I'm starting to see a little stress on the lawn, despite me watering earlier this week.


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Tadow781 said:


> Anybody noticing fungus among us? I had my yard looking black in spots a few days ago, and I applied a second round of spectracide herbicide with crabgrass. Well, the next day all the black and really fine bladed grass started turning yellow and dying. Thought maybe it was just how dry things have been. But now walking around and noticing it's only on the fine blades grasses, I am thinking it might be a fungus?


I was thinking I might have some in one area as well. Another buddy didn't think we've had the weather for it yet.

I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow before the monsoon starts.

Wish I could get my whole yard to look like my island.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

copper44 said:


> Tadow781 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody noticing fungus among us? I had my yard looking black in spots a few days ago, and I applied a second round of spectracide herbicide with crabgrass. Well, the next day all the black and really fine bladed grass started turning yellow and dying. Thought maybe it was just how dry things have been. But now walking around and noticing it's only on the fine blades grasses, I am thinking it might be a fungus?
> ...


Not sure if this link will work for you (just change the region to midwest) but it looks like take-all patch, rust, and dollar spot are coming up in our area(s).

https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

This isn't either of those is it?


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Stay safe to all the Midland/bay/Saginaw and anyone else affected by the flooding


----------

